# First time rat owner (image-heavy!)



## Crasher (Jun 15, 2009)

I recently adopted a pair of male rats so after two days of letting them settle in I took some pics.

First up is Rex, whom I believe to be a Dumbo Hooded (?). His coat is supposed to be Rex as well (hence the name-- I didn't name them) but I'm not entirely sure. His whiskers curl a bit and his coat is messy looking so I don't know. I was told he is 'about' six months old.




























Next is Simon. He seems like his coat might be Hooded, too, and I think his coloring is some sort of Blue. He is supposed to be 'about' 5 months old.




























(ignore the weird lines and discoloration on a couple of pics, my camera is possessed)


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

What cutie pies!  It looks like they've settled in quite well!


----------



## Crasher (Jun 15, 2009)

I think I have a problem with my cage. I thought it looked huge, but when I input the dimensions into the cage calculator ( http://www.rattycorner.com/odds/calc.shtml ) it says it's not big enough for adult rats to stretch and climb in.  My cage is 28 in high, 30 in wide, and 16 deep. How is this too small? ???


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

You probably didn't click the "inches" button. I did that the first time too.


----------



## Crasher (Jun 15, 2009)

I actually did do that at first, but it's still saying it's not tall enough. However, if I input 30 as the height it goes on to say the cage is not deep enough for daily living. I found a couple more calculators off google and they're saying my cage can hold 3 or more. So I'm thinking the cage is probably big enough, especially if I give them more toys.

On a separate note, am I correct with the coat color/type on my two guys?


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm new to this too, so I dunno.  I think they are both hooded though.


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

Looks like there is a bug in that calculator. Several values in Height aren't accepted and get changed into weird characters. But if you put a height of only 24", with the 30 wide and 16 deep, it says "This cage will hold up to 3 rats if the space is used wisely."

You could also try some of the other calculators that are listed here:
http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,12686.0.html

Anyway, your cage is about the same size as mine (it has 2 levels) and I have 3 rats in it (females). I was originally planning on having just 2, but no one else wanted to adopt the mom of the litter, so I took her too (and glad I did, she's really sweet! ) But it still seems like plenty of room for them.


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit (Mar 21, 2009)

theyre adorable!


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Rex looks like a rex dumbo for sure! Another way to tell is if his whiskers are crooked. (I have a rex girl) 
He is a mismarked hooded - not perfect, but who cares? Very handsome. 
Simon looks more fawn / tan / beige or an odd blue. Its hard to tell. He is also a mismarked hooded - very unique!


----------



## Crasher (Jun 15, 2009)

His whiskers aren't super-curly like a proper rex, so I figure he's just a poor representation of his coat/color. They definitely have a curve to them, at least compared to Simon. ^_^ Which doesn't matter a whit to me. And I already gave up on Simon's coloring, it's just kinda grey-blue. Cameras distort color so unless I get someone knowledgeable to see him in person he shall remain a mystery.


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

it doesn't seem like Rex has dumbo ears.
but they look like they are both hooded rats but Rex looks like he has some rex in him.


----------



## Crasher (Jun 15, 2009)

I went through quite a few websites concerning rat varieties and every example of dumbo ears looks just like him. Especially when you look at Simon, whose ears are completely normal. Rex's are definitely not folded and sit more towards the side of his head, never on top. Why do you say it doesn't seem like he has them?


----------



## elizabethrae. (Dec 24, 2008)

He is definitely a dumbo rex... the pics aren't the greatest so the confusion may have come from there


----------



## Crasher (Jun 15, 2009)

I got some better pics tonight so I thought I'd share.
Here's a good one comparing the two:









An above view of Rex:









And here's a funny one I took a while ago when it got hot in my room:









Don't worry, I turned the AC on after I snapped a couple of pics.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Aw, what cute pics!  The heat picture is so silly~


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Rex is a dumbo black hooded rex rat. Simon is a standard eared maybe blue or mink (?) mismarked hooded rat I think.


----------



## Bomileloed (Jul 4, 2009)

How adorable! Rex looks like a mix of my hooded and fancy rat lol Good luck with your Ratties! They look very happy and lucky! Also as everyone else is saying Rex does look like a hooded, I've noticed that hooded rats seem to be smaller compared to Fancy rats... or perhaps mine are just obese


----------



## cheyenneobvious (Jun 29, 2009)

Crasher said:


>


cutest picture *everrr*


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

Bomileloed said:


> How adorable! Rex looks like a mix of my hooded and fancy rat lol Good luck with your Ratties! They look very happy and lucky! Also as everyone else is saying Rex does look like a hooded, I've noticed that hooded rats seem to be smaller compared to Fancy rats... or perhaps mine are just obese


All rats are "Fancy" Hooded denotes a marking variation.


----------

